# Laptop wont finishing turning on hp keeps flashing



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

My hp laptop will turn on but it wont go to the sign on screen or anything it goes to the hp screen with the hp in the circle then goes to a dark screen then switches back to the hp screen then back to the dark and so on pleaseee helppp i dont know about this type of computer problem. Thank you for the help


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

I signed in amd now the screen only shows black and my mourse curser what should i do


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Lets try doing a reset on the Laptop

This will *only* work for Laptops that have a removable battery
Remove the Battery
Unplug the Power Adapter/charger
Now hold the Power Button down for 60 seconds - let go of the Power Button

Now Put back JUST the power adapter/charger back into the Laptop
Start the Laptop up
If it now Starts up OK
we know its working and can put the battery back in - But first we need to use the normal windows Shutdown on the Laptop, before we can put the battery back in.
So, run the shutdown , when the laptop turns off completely
remove the power adapter/charger lead again

Put the Battery back into the laptop
Put the power adapter/charger back into the laptop
Now see if laptop starts {sometimes batteries can fail and stop the Laptop starting}
If the PC starts OK with the battery , then all should be fixed

=================================================================


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is this the same computer as on your other topic that you started earlier today
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/laptop-wont-finishing-turning-on-hp-keeps-flashing.1205952/


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Will it boot into safe mode? have you recently performed any Windows updates?

How to Boot to Safe Mode

https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes it is. It will start up after i type my password then it says welcome and goes to a prepairing windows page then after 20mins it will go to a black screen but so the mouse cursor so i pushed crtl+shift+esc to pull up task manager and now that is showing but nobody said what to do next


----------



## Hallowf (Feb 28, 2018)

Luv4family10 said:


> Yes it is


What is your OS windows or linux?


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

etaf said:


> Lets try doing a reset on the Laptop
> 
> This will *only* work for Laptops that have a removable battery
> Remove the Battery
> ...


It when i plug it in the first attempt to start it the laptop starts up but just keeps says preparing windows then goes to a black screen showing the mouse cursor then i pushed ctrl+shift+esc to pull up task manager and thats it so the task manager is up


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

What is the difference? I have a hp notebook with windows 10.


----------



## Hallowf (Feb 28, 2018)

Well if it was linux i would tell you that you would need to generate a lightdm config but i'm not very good with windows. but can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> Is this the same computer as on your other topic that you started earlier today
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/laptop-wont-finishing-turning-on-hp-keeps-flashing.1205952/





Luv4family10 said:


> Yes it is





Hallowf said:


> Well if it was linux i would tell you that you would need to generate a lightdm config but i'm not very good with windows. but can you boot into safe mode?


How do i do that i cant see anything on the screen except the mouse cursor


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please try the following step.

Press the power on button to start and shut down the computer 3-4 times and the Windows Recovery Environment should come up to the troubleshooting options menu. 

• Select Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings
• After your PC restarts
• Select Safe Mode or Safe Mode with Networking
• If Safe Mode does not work then select command prompt.

Let me know if you can get this far and we can try some repair options


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

I 


Macboatmaster said:


> Is this the same computer as on your other topic that you started earlier today
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/laptop-wont-finishing-turning-on-hp-keeps-flashing.1205952/


was reading some of your advice to sugarbaby. I think im having the same problem but cant get all your post with the help information. 
I know have the black screen with mouse cursor but was able to pull up the task manager whats the next step


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Ive merged two of your threads into this one and closed a third. Please do not start any new threads for this issue.

Thanks,

v


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Awsome thanks


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> Is this the same computer as on your other topic that you started earlier today
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/laptop-wont-finishing-turning-on-hp-keeps-flashing.1205952/


Yes it is as soon as i sign on it goes to black screen with mouse cursor but was able to pull up task manager and now the task manager is up nobosy told me the next step


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

valis said:


> Ive merged two of your threads into this one and closed a third. Please do not start any new threads for this issue.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> v


Do you know how to fix this issue


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you in command prompt or task manager? Can you get to command prompt?


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

How do i do that by holding the shift key and pressing restart?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, that is one way to try first.

Have you recently performed any Windows updates?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Lets see what Windows updates you have installed.

From command prompt type the following:
wmic qfe > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) notepad will open with your updates please post the contents here


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Are you in command prompt or task manager? Can you get to command prompt?


I am now in the command prompt now


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Lets see what Windows updates you have installed.
> 
> From command prompt type the following:
> wmic qfe > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) notepad will open with your updates please post the contents here


A black box poped up that says 
:x\windows\system32>


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you able to use the keyboard or onscreen keyboard to type or copy and paste the command?


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Are you able to use the keyboard or onscreen keyboard to type or copy and paste the command?


Yes the keyboard should i type what you said before .? And do i type it right next to what was already there or start below it


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Lets see what Windows updates you have installed.
> 
> From command prompt type the following:
> wmic qfe > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) notepad will open with your updates please post the contents here


I typed it in and this is what comes up


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Lets see what Windows updates you have installed.
> 
> From command prompt type the following:
> wmic qfe > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) notepad will open with your updates please post the contents here


Now what i upload a pic of what the screen says


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That is a old update from back in March 2016. Have you not updated since then? Will you computer boot in safe mode with networking and show the screen? We need to get you updated to the latest version.


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> That is a old update from back in March 2016. Have you not updated since then? Will you computer boot in safe mode with networking and show the screen? We need to get you updated to the latest version.


Yes that was the latest update lol. So to get to safe mode i have to push shift while i press restart ? Or is there a different way from here how do you want me to try getting into safemode with networking? Should i exit out of command prompt and get to it by shutting off the pc


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, that will work, try Safe mode with networking if it will work


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Yes, that will work, try Safe mode with networking if it will work


How should i get to that option do i need to exit command prompt?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I mis-read. From command prompt you can type the following

bcdedit /set {default} safeboot network
Then restart the computer

To exit command window. Type exit and press Enter


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Sorry I mis-read. From command prompt you can type the following
> 
> bcdedit /set {default} safeboot network
> Then restart the computer
> ...


Ok i did that and this is what comes up


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry, I don't see what you are showing comes up. If you cannot get it to work then just reboot from sign in screen again as you did before.


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Luv4family10 said:


> Ok i did that and this is what comes up


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Sorry, I don't see what you are showing comes up. If you cannot get it to work then just reboot from sign in screen again as you did before.


Ok i will do that


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Sorry, I don't see what you are showing comes up. If you cannot get it to work then just reboot from sign in screen again as you did before.


Ok im at the screen where i can pick safemode with networking and pushed that choice it went back to sign in screen


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Luv4family10 said:


> Ok im at the screen where i can pick safemode with networking and pushed that choice it went back to sign in screen


Do i need to restart computer or try to sign in


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Luv4family10 said:


> Do i need to restart computer or try to sign in


I restarted my computer. How will i know if safemode is on or not


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like you were missing some spaces. It is always best to try and copy and paste commands so they are entered correctly. Anyway after starting in Safe mode with networking. Please run Windows updates and see if that fixes your issue. I am off for the night and will touch base tomorrow.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it has not changed when started in safe mode go back to the sign in screen
sign in
you then get the black screen with the cursor
press Ctrl Alt Del to start task manager
click the processes tab

check if explorer.exe is shown
if it is shown
click to select it
click end process button
click file tab = new task
enter
explorer.exe
click ok

DO NOT reboot - wait and see what if anything occurs.
If it goes back to simply the black screen and no different message
post back and we will see if we can try something different


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Luv4family10 said:


> I restarted my computer. How will i know if safemode is on or not


It should show the Windows Desktop with Safe mode shown above start menu. If not, then get back to command prompt or follow Macboatmaster advice as well.


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> It should show the Windows Desktop with Safe mode shown above start menu. If not, then get back to command prompt or follow Macboatmaster advice as well.


It did not work!! It still is black screen


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> If it has not changed when started in safe mode go back to the sign in screen
> sign in
> you then get the black screen with the cursor
> press Ctrl Alt Del to start task manager
> ...





Macboatmaster said:


> If it has not changed when started in safe mode go back to the sign in screen
> sign in
> you then get the black screen with the cursor
> press Ctrl Alt Del to start task manager
> ...


It went back to the black screen. But when I open the task manager and looked for the explorer.exe. there wasn't even that name at all. But after I started new task it just went back to black


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Luv4family10 said:


> It did not work!! It still is black screen


The windows desktop doesn't show


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you saying that you were able to access Safe mode and the screen is still black? However, when you access Safe mode with Command Prompt the screen still works?


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Are you saying that you were able to access Safe mode and the screen is still black? However, when you access Safe mode with Command Prompt the screen still works?


It's whenever I make these changes nothing is different. When I try to access safe mode nothing happens both ways. The screen is still black. The only screens I can see are the option screen and sign in screen. I tried to reset the computer and it says error. And when that happens it says no recovery point


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Luv4family10 said:


> It's whenever I make these changes nothing is different. When I try to access safe mode nothing happens both ways. The screen is still black. The only screens I can see are the option screen and sign in screen. I tried to reset the computer and it says error. And when that happens it says no recovery point


The command prompt screen works


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Are you saying that you were able to access Safe mode and the screen is still black? However, when you access Safe mode with Command Prompt the screen still works?


Could my windows program have gotten deleted or something


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not sure. I believe it is probably something to do with your GPU. Do you need anything on this computer or have a backup? If not or you have a backup then we can try to clean install Windows 10 which will wipe out your drive. I can also help you backup your files if needed. Let me know if you want to work with this option?


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't need anything on the computer . But i also don't have a backup windows 10 or any windows . Is there anyway to get it without spending 100$ at the store? Or since its a windows 10 co.es already installed do i not need to get it? But thanks yes I want to do that option


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

One other option we can try is if you have any restore points on your computer. We can try restoring back to an earlier point and see if it will work.

At the command prompt, type the following to open System Restore
rstrui -hit enter key

*How to Clean install Windows 10*

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

When it asks "enter your Product Key", leave blank and continue, Windows will auto-activate from the key embedded in your system

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us.../aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08?auth=1p


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Luv4family10 said:


> Is there anyway to get it without spending 100$ at the store?


You do not have to buy anything just follow the steps I provide to create the DVD or USB above and How to clean install Windows 10. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Before you proceed to a clean install if you got no further with a restore point try this
On the black screen, press Ctrl, Shift, ESC to open the Task Manager window.

Click the Process tab.

Look for one or both of the following tasks:
Run Once Wrapper


Run Once Wrapper (32-bit)

Right-click the task, and then click the End task button.
If those processes are the problem windows will start normally


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> Before you proceed to a clean install if you got no further with a restore point try this
> On the black screen, press Ctrl, Shift, ESC to open the Task Manager window.
> 
> Click the Process tab.
> ...


When I opened the task manager and looked for that there wasn't any


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

dckeks said:


> That is a old update from back in March 2016. Have you not updated since then? Will you computer boot in safe mode with networking and show the screen? We need to get you updated to the latest version.


I have my laptop in safemode now how do i turn on the safeboot with network or something


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you in regular safe mode without a black screen or at a command prompt? If you can get to regular safe mode then you should be able to access safe mode with networking.

If you are in safe mode then do the following:
1. Press and hold Windows key + R
2. Type msconfig in Run box to open System configuration
3. Click on Boot tab
4. Select Safe Mode and Networking under the Boot options
5. Restart


----------



## Luv4family10 (Mar 2, 2018)

When I'm in safe mode the screen is still black but it looks like the desktop only nothing in the back ground. It won't let me turn the wifi or connections when I'm in amd mode.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

At this point I think your best option is to perform I clean install. Let us know if you have any questions.

*How to Clean install Windows 10*

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

When it asks "enter your Product Key", leave blank and continue, Windows will auto-activate from the key embedded in your system


----------

